

What if I can't code? - willarmstrong1

I'm a start up, and a Law student with my partner who is also a Business Law student... Does this put us at a major disadvantage with this type of work? Can anyone provide me with some tips or advice. Should I learn to hack/coding? I know broad knowledge of C++, Java etc. But I cannot code myself. 
Thank you for answering. 
If you would like to email me- warmstr8@uwo.ca
======
michaelpinto
Based on the real world most people will tell you that having two co-founders
who are both wearing the business hat is a bad idea. Trying to learn how to
code in a weekend isn't really a winning strategy. Maybe you need to think
about ditching that partner? I realize that sounds harsh -- but sinking your
savings and time into a venture that doesn't go anywhere may disappoint the
both of you in a much bigger way.

